# Donny Tran & Tran Sport Boats



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

I am a tad bit hesitant to put some of this on here because of the potential bad press, but I think it needs to be told because The Trans are stand up people. 

I custom ordered a XLR8 LS less than a year ago. Donny worked with me to get the setup just right. The new boat would be our 2013 Tourney Rig. I am very pleased with the boat and the small modifications I have made since I took delivery. 

The story, after about 3 or four months of running it I was at the car wash and noticed what looked like road tar mid way of the front port chine as it turns up to the bow. (not dead center line) I rubbed it with my hand and felt a crack. I was blow away, I have a crack in my brand new boat? I get the boat home and in the garage crawl on the floor looking for a spot where I may have hit something. I cant find anything, I snapped a few pictures with my phone and Text them to Donny. (this is a sunday if I remember right) I get a text back quick and a conversation about how NO MATTER WHAT ... I WILL MAKE IT RIGHT !!! That is only after a couple of pictures not even putting his hands and eyes on it. 
The next several weeks we had tourneys on the books, Donny went as far as I will bring you a SVT fully loaded, while I fix yours. I explained my partner has a boat we could use, but asked if we used the Tran would it matter? NO run it all you want I will fix it when you have down time. 

Well I did just that, ran it like it had no issues at all, I need not say that the "crack" got worse and worse. Everytime I could see a measurable difference I would send pics. After 2 months the area was 3 fingers wide, after 4 months it is the size of my fist. I get an phone call out of the blue (it had been a while that I had sent pics) Donny Tran, hey Freddy just checking to see how the boat is, I got all the pics you sent but I have not seen any in a while whats the deal? I told him I felt like I was bothering him by sending so often. NO WAY MAN, I am ready to put your NEW hull in the mold and wanted to know if you had any changes you would like to make? What new hull ? Yeah that boat is way to new for me to patch or fix ... I am gonna build you a new one !! 

I want everyone to know this story, not that a Tran Sport had a hull issue, not that I ran it even after a issue arose and made it worse.

Donny Tran and the Tran family said it was to new of a boat, you dont deserve to have it fixed you deserve a NEW ONE !! Donny and I have worked to make some changes on the new one, that came out of the mold this week. I cant wait to bring mine down so they can un rig and re rig the new one. 

I consider Donny as a friend not just someone I bought a boat from, HANDS DOWN best customer service I have every heard of.

Thank you TV/Donny/Frank 

Freddy


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Nice! That is great customer service......


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

patwilson said:


> Nice! That is great customer service......


x2


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*Great post*

That is customer service. Every manufacturing process has flaws, you cant fault them for that. Its what is done when flaws are found that makes the company shine.


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

I have heard great things about Donny but I must say this tops them all. I will soon be in the market for a new bay boat and Tran sport is on the top of my list.
Thanks for sharing your story .


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

patwilson said:


> Nice! That is great customer service......


yea man u can't beat that service . i spoke to him before very nice guy 
and nice boats too


----------



## George in Pearland (Mar 30, 2010)

2 Thumbs up Donny Tran!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is one reason we want a TranCat


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

That's the exact reason I regret not buying a trans from Donny. I bought a Shoalwater from him some time back, when I started having issues with it I couldn't get ahold of them so I called Donny. He jumped all over it and got me taken care of. When I sold it, I wanted to buy a cat from him but ended up buying a different cat from a builder very close to Houston. Right off the bat I started having issues with it. When I called my local dealer they acted like I was bothering them and did not want to help me at all. When I called the dealer about the cracks in the floor they told me to call the dealer. It was a circle for a while. When I finally got an answer from them they only wanted to cut out the bad areas in my brand new boat, hell it only had about ten hours on it. I have had numerous issues with it that have since been fixed and upgraded but service from the Trans at Transport is by far the best hands down. I have learned my lesson and my next boat will definitely be from him.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

I have spent most of my career in sales, and I truly believe that you don't make customers for life by making a great product. You make customers for life by standing behind that product no matter what. As someone else said, when you manufacture things, sometimes you make a "bad" one....it just happens. Something doesn't cure right, or you get a bubble or a little dust somewhere where it shouldn't be, and there you are. Kudos to the Tran's for standing behind there product. No finger pointing, no excuses, just do the right thing no matter what, and good things will happen for you. 

I think the XLR8 just went to the top of my list of boats I'm going to look at when I upgrade next year.


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

_*That is the way your customer deserves to be treated...*_

*Good job Donny !!!*


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

I have had similar results. Great people over there. Im a 6hr drive from them and they have always been there for me. Man I want a 200svt lol. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a shame that all manufacturers do not have that mindset. That is great customer service.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Donny and Frank have been nothing but good to me and my family. When I was getting ready to sell my XLR8 to order my SVT, I wanted to get the motor serviced. I ended up getting a buyer rather quickly and needed the service done ASAP. They told me to bring it as soon as I could and they would get to it. Problem is, I live close to 2 hours from the shop and couldn't get it there till the weekend. They offered to meet me in the middle and they would take the boat back to shop to get the work started. 

It is because of their quality product and 5 star customer service that we are purchasing our second Tran from them. I know that when it is complete that I will be leaving that lot with a grade "A" boat and know that I will get great service to boot. Anyone who is looking for a excellent boat/builder owes it to themself to give Donnie a call.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Would be cool if they came up with a poling skiff, I would love to buy one from them for my 2nd boat, those FL skiffs are pricey.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Great people, great family, great product and great customer service.

Hard to do any better than that.

TH


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

My Hats off to Transport boats. Donny and Frank and all employees are TOP NOTCH. I have owned several transport boats. I consider them friends also.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Impressive


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

*Second that*



Trouthunter said:


> Great people, great family, great product and great customer service.
> 
> Hard to do any better than that.
> 
> TH


My SVT is my 8th boat from 8 different manufacturers.
My next boat will be a Tran Sport Boat.
No doubt about it.....................:smile:


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

WOW. That's incredible. Someone who understands customer service. His response will be spread far and wide, and this will surpass the advertising results any boat manufacturers will receive. I don't understand why more business don't get this concept. Nice job, Donny.


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome, pictures of the new one when you get a chance.


----------



## JS24 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have a 10 year old TranCat. I recently repowered on my own and called Donnie about with prop and cavitation plate questions. You would have thought I was buying a new boat with the attitude and suggestion I got from Donnie. From my experience with the Tran family, itâ€™s more that making a dollar, they have a lot of pride it what they build.


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

I have never bought anything from the Trans, but they are such good people and they are so welcoming that it is hard not to stop and visit if you are in their area.
And their pride in their products is just beaming and up front in all that they do...
Tran Sport is just a model business!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Dang good story. Thanks for sharing. Great customer service goes a long, long way.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Unlike other manufactures I have dealt with......the Tran family will go the extra mile to take care of their customers no matter what the cost is....TOP NOTCH manufacturer !!!!


----------



## FishOnOne (Feb 29, 2012)

Great story on Transport....


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Donny went out of the way to help me on different occasions when I got my Baby Cat. My BC was not running right and I had went out with several of Louie B's props and two of Donnie's. 

How many Boat shop owners would go over on a Friday morning to the small cove on the other side from where they do demos and run thru 5 different props to fig out what was wrong with the BC and its jump. I got really quick at jumping out and changing props in that little muddy cove. 

Come to find out the best prop was the one Donny just had at the shop. Found out later that it seems PT had sent Donny a couple of props that had not been cupped correctly. Now Donny had just started having his props custom cupped locally. 

He swapped me out props and I have not had any problems since. I still carry my old aluminum prop and a hub kit for emergency use.

Louie B is great people too. How may guys will take a deposit and let go try 3 different props on the water?

They are great people.


----------



## Kellerangler (Aug 10, 2013)

*Transport*

Best experience I've ever had buying a new boat. Top notch people and would not think of using anyone else. Those knuckleheads located where the road ends priming the pump for new Transport customers with every turd they push out the door. Just a matter of time before people get tired of brand "S" and move to Tran


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

My BIL recently repowered his '87 Montauk w/ a new motor from Donnie...same story on his patience w/ re-propping until it's right!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Kellerangler said:


> Best experience I've ever had buying a new boat. Top notch people and would not think of using anyone else. Those knuckleheads located where the road ends priming the pump for new Transport customers with every turd they push out the door. Just a matter of time before people get tired of brand "S" and move to Tran


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Pics of the NEW ONE*

Donny sent me a text last week with some pics of the new 21 LS .. I was very happy to see the pics, to see the changes I had made. 
Hard to tell but the console is shorter by 5 inches, we added a Rod box between the seats and back deck (looks CLEAN) and If anyone knows Donny like I do now .. The color is changed a little. WHY? "Come on Freddy everyone has a black and white boat, lets do something different" Donny Tran ... LOL

The pics where sent on Sept. 27th I had a week of pre-fishing for a championship series tourney on Oct. 4th (not bragging but we WON with 17.05lbs $2500.00) so Donny and I had agreed I would bring the boat down some time this week or next.

I text Donny this morning he called right back asking about the tourney and if I was ready to get the new boat. He goes on to say he is out of town but my place is in between him and home so I will swing by later this week to pick up yours and make the swap.

REALLY ?? Now he is gonna get my boat from my house to bring it to the shop to make the swap over !! Donny Tran has stepped up again.

I will update again when its all finished up !!

Thank you guys

Freddy


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

Stand up kats down there at Tran my 08 had a broke stringer a couple of years back and he had it back to me within a week. Think i dropped in off on a monday and had it back thursday if i remember right. Cant say enough about their customer service...


----------



## ssb (Sep 2, 2004)

wrong thread


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I am curious if Tran has ever or can make the 24XLR8 in a low side??


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*24 xlr8 ls*



spotsndots said:


> I am curious if Tran has ever or can make the 24XLR8 in a low side??


I have asked many many times... It is something Donny has thought about and considered. BUT The SVT lines have been the focus !

As soon as they do ... Ol' Freddy will be placing an order :biggrin: ! LOL


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

txfishon said:


> I have asked many many times... It is something Donny has thought about and considered. BUT The SVT lines have been the focus !
> 
> As soon as they do ... Ol' Freddy will be placing an order :biggrin: ! LOL


I've asked him too. He told me he can make the sides as low as I want. He'll just raise up the floor!

I think the answer would be to stretch the 2100 LS by a couple of feet somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

txfishon said:


> I have asked many many times... It is something Donny has thought about and considered. BUT The SVT lines have been the focus !
> 
> As soon as they do ... Ol' Freddy will be placing an order :biggrin: ! LOL


Freddy, Great meeting you last week. Had a blast fishing with you and D last Wednesday! New boat looks awesome. I like the red and black a lot. Can't wait to see the finished pics.

Eric


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

Whipray said:


> Freddy, Great meeting you last week. Had a blast fishing with you and D last Wednesday! New boat looks awesome. I like the red and black a lot. Can't wait to see the finished pics.
> 
> Eric


 Yeah Eric it was great to meet you too. I am pretty pumped and ready for the new sled. Not sure if D told you, All the hard work paid off. On "game day" we busted 17.05 lbs, both fish were 27 3/4 and FAT, not far from where you fished with me. My partner Trey and I cut a check for $2500 !!

Freddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thats customer service right there!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

txfishon said:


> Yeah Eric it was great to meet you too. I am pretty pumped and ready for the new sled. Not sure if D told you, All the hard work paid off. On "game day" we busted 17.05 lbs, both fish were 27 3/4 and FAT, not far from where you fished with me. My partner Trey and I cut a check for $2500 !!
> 
> Freddy


Yes sir! He forwarded me your text last Saturday night. Fantastic job!


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*More Pics*

Picked up the new Tran Sport Friday 10/25 the guys did a great job getting it all finished up for me.

The pictures are not great but you can get the idea.

Freddy

1 About to leave Palacios
2 Rod Box (new addition) will hold 8 rods comfortable 
3 Front deck 1 large tackle storage.
4 Tower Folded before install. Cory @ Aluma-Tech did the work.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Why are there three banned posts here??*

I dont see what they said that was wrong?


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet rig man. I saw it being rigged out in the shop a couple weeks backs. I like all the storage, especially the rod storage.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

BAMF32 said:


> I dont see what they said that was wrong?


They were questioning the 14th.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Thanks*



jreynolds said:


> Sweet rig man. I saw it being rigged out in the shop a couple weeks backs. I like all the storage, especially the rod storage.


Thank you, I like to keep the deck free and clear of stuff. The reason I had them convert the boxes to big storage. The rod box is going to be a great addition. When running 60+ a long way the rods in the holders behind the seats whipped around pretty bad. The 21 LS is not a long boat either so being able to have the rods down and out of the way will help.

Freddy


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Yet another reason I own a TRAN........great looking boat you have.


----------



## jcdc_tx (May 14, 2013)

Palacios represent baby


----------



## Buckshot000 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Great service*

I bought a 2100 LS XLR8 for Donny. He made the purchase effortless and delivered the boat on time. Frank and Donny are great people and will do what it takes to make it right.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Puddle_Jumper (Jun 30, 2014)

That is AWSOME... as has been stated.. That is how you create return customers for life!


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

They have been building boats for a long time---Why did it Crack???? What happens when they get 20 boats returned?


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Yes, they have been building boats a long time. I suppose you are just joking about 20 boats being retuned at the same time. This is a real boat builder. Not like some of the popular brand names that you see out there. I spent quite a bit of time picking out my next boat talking to Donny himself. Top notch people. 

I notice your handle Baffin Bay. How much time have you spent in boats?

I have 50+ years in the bays with about as many different boats.

Not promoting Trans. I actually chose a Haynie HO because of very special requirements. The SRLS 2480 was my only other go to boat for what I needed.

Trans boat are top shelf in my opinion. Yes, I have been in a few.

Shallow


----------



## transportcmr (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tran/Donny*

I've bought 3 tran boats, always exceeded my expectations. might be 4 soon. Stand up guys, I consider Donny a friend.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm on my second Tran and wouldn't hesitate one second to purchase my next boat from them. Top notch product from some stand up dudes.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Wish they made an offshore boat, don't do bay boats anymore. Great story! Awesome to hear that there are good independent boat builders out there who stand behind their product


----------



## das7777 (Jun 15, 2011)

great customer service, he's worked on my boat a couple of time and they are great to deal with.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

I am just curious about why it would crack... and by the way I have only heard good things about them until now.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Tran is a great company. I love my baby cat and look forward to getting an svt in the future.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

*Old But needed to address*



Baffin Bay said:


> I am just curious about why it would crack... and by the way I have only heard good things about them until now.


Baffin, This is a old thread I know, but you asked 2 times about the "crack". When I asked Donny about making the 2 front storage boxes into 1 he simply said yes I can BUT never have. His original 2 box design has a bulkhead wall in the middle of the 2 boxes. As you can imagine with 1 big box you loose that, well the consequence was the bulkhead wall running across the stringers mid bow became separated and knocked a hole in the side.

I have to add I run my boats NOT TRASH them but run em .. That is the reason it let loose. Donny owed me nothing I could have made an insurance claim and had it fixed, but that's NOT THE TRAN WAY !!

That is the reason I was hesitant to tell the story ... It was not about the crack, it was about the MAN ... Mr. Donny Tran and TranSport customer service. Don't stir a pot that don't deserve stirring !!

Freddy


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

Also ... BTW the Red and Black boat is for sale ... 41,000 I have put it on here but it gets removed. Text or call I have plenty of pics !

Freddy
409-201-3245


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

It got removed because this isn't the boat classifieds lol.


----------



## txfishon (Jul 17, 2006)

That's good James .. I have put it in the classified adds. ... I knew better when I said it that way !!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> It got removed because this isn't the boat classifieds lol.


Kinda like trying to sell a prop on here lol.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Great story. !


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

txfishon said:


> I am a tad bit hesitant to put some of this on here because of the potential bad press, but I think it needs to be told because The Trans are stand up people.
> 
> I custom ordered a XLR8 LS less than a year ago. Donny worked with me to get the setup just right. The new boat would be our 2013 Tourney Rig. I am very pleased with the boat and the small modifications I have made since I took delivery.
> 
> ...


Wow that is some incredible customer support. That right there sure goes a long way towards making me want to purchase a boat from Tran.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Kinda like trying to sell a prop on here lol.


Hey I don't have a problem with bending the rules so more people see the object for sale. I work for a boat dealer that is a sponsor and have been trying to make my handle a sponsored handle but it's hard to get a hold of the right folks. Txfishon was smart to post it on here though, this forum gets seen a lot more than boat classifieds.


----------

